
Ask HN: Cv review service for experienced freelancer? CV tips? - hemling
14 years experience in software dev. I have been working freelance most of the time and accumulated a lot of projects.<p>In the past, I just added each project to my CV, but I get the impression that this is not a good way anymore as it seems I get less often invited to interviews.<p>I&#x27;d like to shorten my cv to one page but not sure how.<p>Can anyone recommend someone who would review my cv?<p>Alternatively, do you know examples of CVs that you consider well done?<p>btw recently moved to the UK<p>Many thanks
======
vfulco2
Please reach out by email in my profile and to see my background. I have a
freebie one week email course on resumes and separately a LinkedIn Profiles
one that will help with fundamental building blocks.

